# PACIFIC NORTHWEST SHOWS 2012



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER'S 5TH ANNUAL SUPER SHOW AUGUST 18TH,2012 THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE AWESOME THIS YEAR GUYS WE GOT SOME AMAZING STUFF HAPPENING IN YAKIMA THIS YEAR GUYS SO POST THIS DATE UP ON YOUR CALENDERS CAUSE IT'S GONNA BE FUN!! BRING THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS CAUSE WE ARE DOING IT BIG THIS YEAR!!!! (2012) ALL CARS ARE WELCOME CAUSE WE GOT CATAGORIES FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

SORRY GUYS I MEANT AUGUST 11,2012


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

August 11th is the official date for our tug of war contest so guys do your push ups! And ladies have stepped up as well so get your teams ready! We are gonna have prizes for both woman and men so Showtime get ready to defend your title! The ladies from Lowcos got the women's title


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mark your calenders fellas, August 18th 2012, 3rd annual " SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY " is kicking 2012 off with a bang!! Big cash prizes for the hop, much more raffle prizes including a couple lowrider bikes, more categories, plenty of family fun for the kids with our friends from Willamalane www.[B]willamalane[/B].org/pages/events/​events.shtml, live entertainment, and much much more. We will see Lowcos August 11th.


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:....yep yep


----------



## TRUNDN (May 11, 2011)

I'll be there 4sure didn't make last yr heard it was happing. Gona cruise over the lincoln I got from one of the Lowcos members


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

oh boy


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

TRUNDN said:


> I'll be there 4sure didn't make last yr heard it was happing. Gona cruise over the lincoln I got from one of the Lowcos members


THAT LOOKS LIKE LALO TOWNCAR :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

August 19th individuals car club is doing our show. Had issues last year,this year is dialed in.best believe you don't wanna miss it.we're gonna go old school on that ass!! Festivities for all. King of the northwest hop,trophies,rappers,raffle. Don't miss it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> August 19th individuals car club is doing our show. Had issues last year,this year is dialed in.best believe you don't wanna miss it.we're gonna go old school on that ass!! Festivities for all. King of the northwest hop,trophies,rappers,raffle. Don't miss it.


503 327 4193


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

My calender is marked. August 11th Yakima show, August 18th Showdown in the Valley in Eugene Oregon, and August 19th Individuals show in Portland Oregon. Looking foward to a few more shows!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

Sunday July 1 2012 will be the 2nd annual Seattle center car show.This is one of Seattle's premier shows right in the heart of the city :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westside206rain said:


> Sunday July 1 2012 will be the 2nd annual Seattle center car show.This is one of Seattle's premier shows right in the heart of the city :h5:


Good event what up with memorial day Seward as usual??


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> Good event what up with memorial day Seward as usual??


you know it Monday May 28,2012 Seward park will be going down:h5:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Showtime C.C. Car Show is Sun July 22nd same SHOWTIME same SHOW SPOT SANDPOINT


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for the NW!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

anybody got any flyers yet:naughty:


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like its going to be a good summer.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.*
*MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.*
*JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA*
*JULY 1st 2012 (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.*
*JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA*
*AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA*
*AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA*
*AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.*
*AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.*
*SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!*


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

MR JOKER said:


> *MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.*
> *MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.*
> *JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA*
> *JULY 1st 2012 (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.*
> ...


:h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR JOKER said:


> *MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.*
> *MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.*
> *JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA*
> *JULY 1st 2012 (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Royal Image is having a show in Yakima????????????????? Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it's in June??? Let me know guys and were there!!!


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

javier1966lowcos said:


> Royal Image is having a show in Yakima????????????????? Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it's in June??? Let me know guys and were there!!!


Its June 16th. Location to be announced


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

:twak:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

updated list

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Anything on the Eastside?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW GUYS LOWCOS IN YAKIMA IS GOING TO HAVE A SHOW&SHINE AT THE YAKIMA SUNDOME ON EASTER SUNDAY!!! MORE INFO TO COME IT MIGHT BE INDOORS AS WELL SO I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!! IT'S GOING TO BE AN AMAZING SHOW SO PLEASE BRING YOUR FAMILY AND YES THEIR WILL BE A SERVICE DURING THIS EVENT!! FOOD, FAMILY, FUN, LOWRIDING AND GOD!!!! DAM I THINK I JUST CREATED HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

any dates for the lowcos moses lake show?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

We just confirmed the SOUTHEND RYDERZ 3rd Annual end of Summer knockout 
August 12 2012. @ Emerald Queens casino 
We Will have vendor spots.available. Pre registratiOn info, And flyers coming soon.
lets make this a Good Summer PNW. You all know the drama we had To deal with last summer


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

MR JOKER said:


> updated list
> 
> MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
> MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
> ...


dont forget southend ryderz show on aug 12th! update senor joker!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
*July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME*
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
> MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
> MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
> JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
> ...


THANK YOU!!! Mr Joker for the updates... :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Fiesta Mexicana in Woodburn is going to be bigger and better this year! Thecar show will be on Saturday 8/4, after the parade which starts about11am…it will be at the parking lot of Legion Park. enter the parade and show off your rides, its going to be a good event. There is not going to be a fiesta days show at Jantzen beach mall this year and El Hispanic news is teaming up to be a part of the Woodburn fiesta. Car show after the parade and trying to get them to have a bike category this year as well. Hope to see all the oregon riders there!

http://woodburnfiestamexicana.com/​


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

UPDATES :thumbsup:

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) Rollerz only CINCO DE MAYO CARSHOW 2nd & chestnut, roll in 8-12 show 12-4pm -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
*SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THE SPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME
*SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the up-dates:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## ostrida (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

may 6 rollerz only cinco de mayo car show :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/454344d1330104535t-yakima-rollerz-only-cc


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

OPEN CAR SHOW...REGISTRATION 8AM TILL NOON....ENTRY FEE $20 CARS TRUCK/SUV...BIKES $15...BEST OF TROPHIES FOR ALL CATEGORIES.....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> UPDATES :thumbsup:
> 
> MAY 6th (SUNDAY) Rollerz only CINCO DE MAYO CARSHOW 2nd & chestnut, roll in 8-12 show 12-4pm -YAKIMA WA.
> MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
> ...






:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

LOW MOTION PRESENTS: The Throw Down!

OPEN TO LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS, MUSCLE , KUSTOM, CLASSIC, 90 & NEWER, bicycle, and many more...

$8 entrance fee. 100% donated to local charity.

Best of show wins a photoshoot with Gordy Lee plus one 20x24 print at your pick of location in the Tacoma area!

20600 180th Ave. SE
Kent, WA 98031


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

so theres no location for the individuals car show :thumbsdown:


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

a few pics from the yakima show yesterday enjoy~


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

KUMPULA said:


> a few pics from the yakima show yesterday enjoy~
> View attachment 476674
> View attachment 476675
> View attachment 476676
> View attachment 476677



any more


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Any clubs in Portland that can help??? I have a Homie out there and his wife has been in the hospital for 12 weeks. They need any help they can get. 

My request is to see if anyone can put together a benefit show and do a few raffles or something to help them???

Please let me know. GOD Bless!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

NorthWest Savage said:


> View attachment 475617
> 
> 
> LOW MOTION PRESENTS: The Throw Down!
> ...



THIS SATURDAY!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

8th annual "Best in the west Custom/Classic Car Show"
August 26th 2012 Shute park Hillsboro Oregon, more than 100 awards, open to all cars,years ,models,bikes and more.
with local bands, Pin Up girl contest, Tattoo expo, Hydro Hop, and much more!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

UPDATED List 
*May 19[SUP]th[/SUP] *LOW MOTION PRESENTS: The Throw Down! Kent WA.
*MAY 20th* Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
*MAY 28TH* SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
*JUNE 16th* ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
*JUNE 24th *Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
*JUNE 30th* GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
*JULY 1st (SUNDAY)* 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
*JULY 21st* PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
*JULY 22nd* SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
*July 29th* AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
*AUG 4th* WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR
*AUG 5th* 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
*AUG 11th* LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA  
*AUG 12 2012 *SOUTHEND RYDERZ 3rd Annual end of Summer knockout @ Emerald Queens casino
*AUG 18th* 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
*AUG 19th* INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
*AUG 26th* 8th annual "Best in the west Custom/Classic Car Show" Shute park Hillsboro Oregon 
*SEPT 8TH* BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THE SPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME 
*SEPT 16th* ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> Fiesta Mexicana in Woodburn is going to be bigger and better this year! Thecar show will be on Saturday 8/4, after the parade which starts about11am…it will be at the parking lot of Legion Park. enter the parade and show off your rides, its going to be a good event. There is not going to be a fiesta days show at Jantzen beach mall this year and El Hispanic news is teaming up to be a part of the Woodburn fiesta. Car show after the parade and trying to get them to have a bike category this year as well. Hope to see all the oregon riders there!
> 
> http://woodburnfiestamexicana.com/​


If u wanna roll with ur club as one get there a little early to register and let them know u wanna roll together. Its a fun parade. If ur in the parade its about 40 minutes or so. Last year there were about 30 low lows there.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

gervais_85 said:


> If u wanna roll with ur club as one get there a little early to register and let them know u wanna roll together. Its a fun parade. If ur in the parade its about 40 minutes or so. Last year there were about 30 low lows there.


yup we all rolled together last year and will definately be there early to support again this year:thumbsup: Ive been working with the organizers on having judging and categories for bikes at the show this year as well but we will have to see if that ends up going down


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Eugene Oregon showdown in the valley thread now up on shows ans events. Its going to be a supershow without a doubt. Lots of categories and awards for all types of cars. Big cash pay out for the hop sinlge,double, and radical each of these categories pays $500 for 1st and $250 for second. Lots of sweet raffle prizes including a brand new lowrider bike. Rolln will also be out in eugene August 17th and 18th filming the show and hop and we also have live entertainment with our special guest MC magic of NBK/NB RYDAZ. MECHA De LCC with the the assistance of royal and image and a few solo riders bring you SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY August 18th in Eugene, Or right off of the I-5 exit 189


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Eugene Oregon showdown in the valley thread now up on shows ans events. Its going to be a supershow without a doubt. Lots of categories and awards for all types of cars. Big cash pay out for the hop sinlge,double, and radical each of these categories pays $500 for 1st and $250 for second. Lots of sweet raffle prizes including a brand new lowrider bike. Rolln will also be out in eugene August 17th and 18th filming the show and hop and we also have live entertainment with our special guest MC magic of NBK/NB RYDAZ. MECHA De LCC and Royal Image bring YOU SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY August 18th in Eugene, Or right off of the I-5 exit 189


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> 8th annual "Best in the west Custom/Classic Car Show"
> August 26th 2012 Shute park Hillsboro Oregon, more than 100 awards, open to all cars,years ,models,bikes and more.
> with local bands, Pin Up girl contest, Tattoo expo, Hydro Hop, and much more!


:thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I know its been a few weeks, but did anyone post up any pics from Yak? And if so where?


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

here is a link to the yakima show from a site featuring nw shows so check it out~ http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=10#linklist


----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

KUMPULA said:


> here is a link to the yakima show from a site featuring nw shows so check it out~ http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=10#linklist


:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> We just confirmed the SOUTHEND RYDERZ 3rd Annual end of Summer knockout
> August 12 2012. @ Emerald Queens casino
> We Will have vendor spots.available. Pre registratiOn info, And flyers coming soon.
> lets make this a Good Summer PNW. You all know the drama we had To deal with last summer





PM me vendor information ! 

we would like to come out and hit as many showz 
through out the northwest you can email me or pm

[email protected] 


For those that have stop by our booth thank you for your support 
G&M autosport specialize in Xenon conversion kits
interior accent lighting wheels tires !! 
we now carry 155/80R13 both Tornel classic and milestar $285 set 
175/70R14 hankook millage plus 2 $340 set 

contact me at 206-465-3948 www.gmautosport.com

add me on Facebook.com/gmautosport


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Any pics from the Seward Park BBQ .


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

​YES,,BOTH OF THESE GIRLS WILL BE THERE,,SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO AUGUST 26TH,,BEST OF THE WEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW,,LOTS OF PIN UP GIRLS TOO.LOWRIDER BOMBS,CLASSICS,TRADITIONAL,LUXURY, HYDRO HOP,,AND LOTS MORE.
MOVE IN TIME FROM 7 AM TO 11 AM,,OVER 100 AWARDS.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

COME MEET SURI WITH HER MITSUBISHI IMPORT,SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO 08/26/12


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALL CUSTOM CARS AND TRUCK WELCOMED,SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO,08/26/12
AND YES,,SHE WILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

​ALL CARWELCOMED,,AND GIRLS TOO,,COME MEET EMILY AT THE 08/26/12 SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO CAR SHOW,CONCERT,PIN UP GIRL CONTEST AND MORE.


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

post up the flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

*custom truck & car show june 23rd rooster rock state park*


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

View attachment 496508


Passing through saying whats up!!!:wave::wave::wave:from TC, Cali!!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best ofawards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Showends 4-5pm.

JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA

JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW-SEATTLE WA.

JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA

JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT -SEATTLE WA

July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINEYAKIMA, WA
STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE In Beneifit of SpecialOlympics @ Larson park next to YVCC

AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGIONPARK- WOODBRUN, OR

AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW& HOP Hangover Joe'sAIRGROUNDS-CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOWOPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA

AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.

AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.

USO C.C august25 oaks parkall car club are welcome!!! For info contact regional pres Gary Sykes @ (503)481-4729


AUG 26th BEST OF THE NW CAR SHOW @SHUTE PARK in HILLSBORO, OR

SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THESPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME

SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best ofawards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Showends 4-5pm.

JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA

JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW-SEATTLE WA.

JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA

JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT -SEATTLE WA

*JULY 28th LOWCOS 1ST ANNUAL LEGENDARY SUPER SHOW @ LEGENDS CASINO-TOPPENISH WA CASH & TROPHY PRIZES FOR ALL CATAGORIES LARGEST PAY OUTS IN THE NORTHWEST AND FREE BUFFET FOR REGISTERED VEHICLES OVER $25,OOO IN CASH AND PRIZES!!!!! HOP AND SOUND COMPETITION!! MORE INFO TO COME!!!!!!!!!

*July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINEYAKIMA, WA
STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE In Beneifit of SpecialOlympics @ Larson park next to YVCC

AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGIONPARK- WOODBRUN, OR

AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW& HOP Hangover Joe'sAIRGROUNDS-CHEHALIS WA

*AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA

*AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.

AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.

USO C.C august25 oaks parkall car club are welcome!!! For info contact regional pres Gary Sykes @ (503)481-4729


AUG 26th BEST OF THE NW CAR SHOW @SHUTE PARK in HILLSBORO, OR

SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THESPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME

SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## BlessTheWest (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have more info for the Individuals show on Aug 19th?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE WEEKEND OF THE 25TH AND 26TH IS GOING TO BE A FUN ONE,,WITH THE USO BBQ MEET AT OAKS PARK ON THE 25TH,THEN THE "BEST OF THE WEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW" ON THE 26TH AT SHUTE PATK IN HILLSBORO,,GET YOUR LO-LO,DUB&DONK,BOMBITA,OR CLASSIC OUT!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> THE WEEKEND OF THE 25TH AND 26TH IS GOING TO BE A FUN ONE,,WITH THE USO BBQ MEET AT OAKS PARK ON THE 25TH,THEN THE "BEST OF THE WEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW" ON THE 26TH AT SHUTE PATK IN HILLSBORO,,GET YOUR LO-LO,DUB&DONK,BOMBITA,OR CLASSIC OUT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

www.kandyandchrome.com will be at both shows supporting the nw and will have coverage of both events on the website.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

last weekend. lowrider style show n shine in tacoma


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/events/389385684461978/


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

This sunday the 26,,is going to be a big one @ shute park ,Hillsboro Oregon


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> This sunday the 26,,is going to be a big one @ shute park ,Hillsboro Oregon


:thumbsup: what time is registration/move-in?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup: what time is registration/move-in?


we will be there sence 7 am to 11 am registering cars n bikes.
Hop action starts at 1 pm


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT MAKE IT YESTERDAY AT SHUTE PARK


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Bshared images


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice pics man. Ive got some i can post when i get around to it too. 
I gotta say I was impressed by that show homie, u guys did a great job. I havent seen that big of a turnout at any show in Oregon since the LRM shows years ago. Definately the best car show ive been to out here, hope that you are able to put it on again next year. There must have been 100+ cars out there and alot of them were cleean:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a few of my toys from the show. im trying to figure out how to post a video of all the other rides that were there.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah peyotero,,there was alil over 180 cars,,small show but a fun one,,


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/1TY6VJH-wqY


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

check out the show coverage from the best of the west at shute park right here~ http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=10#linklist


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowcos Car Club of Yakima will be hosting a car show at Legends Casino in Toppenish, WA on July 20, 2013 so be ready for this one cause it will most definitely be a great show! Tons of trophies and cash prizes! More info to come so stay tuned Northwest cause we calling out all the southern and eastern states to come win the king of the hop trophies and cash! Spread the word Lowcos is gonna have huge payouts!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ANY shows in Portland area this year??


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

yakima wa , cinco de mayo car show 2014









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

